# Colnago Track Frame ...anyone know which model?



## rrr (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey there,
does anyone have any idea what kind of frame this is? The previous owner had it repainted in the colors of his team and i dont have any clue which model this is.
The lugs are a bit different than on the Master pista, which i originally thought it was.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

it is a Master Pista - steel. But who has destroyed the frame with that color scheme? normally it would have chrome lugs, Colnago on the down tube....what a why to ruin a Colnago!


----------



## rrr (Jun 18, 2008)

hey, thanks for your reply...are you sure its a master pista? i just found a normal (non track) master olympic on ebay with the same lugs and details.

well, dont ask me..i know...but the sponsor wanted to have it this way. i was too late to say something... shame on that!
thinking about having it properly repainted to take it out again without having bike-fans throwing rocks at me


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

terrible colors.... please restore it !!!!! nice frame btw..


----------

